

Inside the Battle to Define Mental Illness - CaptainZapp
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/12/ff_dsmv/all/1

======
gruseom
This piece is astonishing: if accurate, it means the profession of psychiatry
is in the process of imploding. The editor of the DSM-IV (the bible of
American psychiatry) accusing the profession of a "wholesale imperial
medicalization of normality"? Wow.

